# Trunk button isn't working



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Very common issue, there's a thread on here "repair your trunk switch" shows you how to remove trunk lid liner and the chrome fascia the trunk switch is attached to and how to clean the contacts. 

I found a replacement a few months back on Amazon for about $20 and it took about a month and a half to get cause it was coming from China. The trunk switch and license plate lights are one wiring harness









I have a thread showing the process to remove the old harness and replace it with the new one and mines work ever since maybe 8 months now

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Had mine replaced under GMPP. The dealer handled it as a very routine manner.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this covered under the standard 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty? I'm the second owner of this car so I don't have the warranty documentation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DeanHensler said:


> Is this covered under the standard 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty? I'm the second owner of this car so I don't have the warranty documentation.


No. It's covered by the 3/36,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty. It follows the car and tracked by VIN. No paperwork needed.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a 2012 LT RS with 85k miles. Looks like I'm on my own.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I had this happen to me to. I think I paid like 60 bucks for the part and installed it myself, pretty simple to do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> The trunk release button above the license plate isn't working on my car. Are there any tricks to getting it to work? I've tried to open the trunk using that button while the car is parked, unlocked and not running. It still won't work.


Hi there DeanHensler,

Sorry to hear about this concern with the trunk button on your Cruze. Have you had your dealership take a look at this yet? If you're interested in taking it in for a diagnosis, please feel free to send us a private message and I'd be happy to help!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, buying a vehicle is like buying a lottery ticket, are you feeling lucky? Was lucky on ours, came with a water proof switch completely sealed. Just fires a next to zero current 5V command to the BCM, called a dry circuit, contacts must be super clean.

Rear of the trunk on the Cruze is vertical, creates a strong vacuum, and when forced by the government to drive in slushy road salt, sure sucks that in, acid rain is not as bad. Sure had a heck of of time removing those rusty screws for the license plate screws, clean all that out and replaced them with stainless. While the contact resistance was still good, have special test equipment for this, switch was coated with road salt. Nice place for rust to start, so cleaned everything up and used a marine silicone sealant. Even on the screw holes for that plastic chrome strip, that's okay, but the sheet metal it goes into would not be. Did this after the first winter season.

Been good until a drunken driver rear ended this thing, learned he hit it going 30 mph with a Ford Explorer.

Talk about more problems, wife strained her back like six years ago lifting a heavy object, got a little therapy back then, now the culprits insurance company is blaming this for her problems. Like getting rear ended at 30 mph didn't have anything to do with this.

Do you ever get the urge to kill? Sure have to learn how to control that urge.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have replaced both of ours.


----------



## billcruzeLT2modifed (Aug 9, 2018)

The Trunk release lacks sealant, i did this years ago when it gets cold or rains a lot the switch dont work so i put two pieces of black tape over switch opens all the time


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

billcruzeLT2modifed said:


> The Trunk release lacks sealant, i did this years ago when it gets cold or rains a lot the switch dont work so i put two pieces of black tape over switch opens all the time


Welcome Back!:welcome:

I somehow missed you back in Oct so I'm here to rectify that!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Nelsjim57 (May 5, 2019)

I have a 2012. Replace the switch at the dealer. Now it only opens with the remote. I’ll have to try cleaning the contacts


----------



## sccchubert101 (May 31, 2019)

DeanHensler said:


> Is this covered under the standard 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty? I'm the second owner of this car so I don't have the warranty documentation.


I just took my 2012 Cruze in for this problem and they wanted to charge me $168 so I declined and so happy I found this thread! Thank you to all of you who have help with answers!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

You can find the button on Rockauto, they ship very fast also. But.. if you really want to be fancy, check this out:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Trunk-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 
A little extra work but it looks better..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You can find the button on Rockauto, they ship very fast also. But.. if you really want to be fancy, check this out:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Trunk-Open-Close-Button-Switch-Assembly-w-USB-Port-for-Chevrolet-Cruze/401922196319?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> A little extra work but it looks better..



Judging by the picture, I'd be careful as it looks like this button flips the whole Cruze over...


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> Judging by the picture, I'd be careful as it looks like this button flips the whole Cruze over...


Oops....!!! ??? I'm lucky I didn't push it yet on the highway! Let me test it first somewhere in an empty parking lot! LOL!
BTW, I will use that button for a garage remote instead of trunk opener, work in progress...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, and since you are going to wait for it to arrive from China, you might as well just buy it from China and cut out the middleman.









12.24US $ |Rear Back License Plate Light With Trunk Switch Button For Cruze Chevrolet Number Plate - Car Light Assembly - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













23.29US $ |Car Trunk Switch Button Assembly For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 To 2014 Luggage Box Open And Close Button Switch Assembly Car Styling|Automotive Interior Stickers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> Oh, and since you are going to wait for it to arrive from China, you might as well just buy it from China and cut out the middleman.


It arrived in 2 weeks already, I just try to limit the websites where I use my CC to buy things, specific from China 
Going back to the original post, I had to replace all my Cruze-s trunk buttons (factory) until now! Some of them completely stopped working, some just worked randomly. I used some silicone when put the replacements and they never failed again. We'll see in a couple years..


----------



## daveo12 (Feb 25, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You can find the button on Rockauto, they ship very fast also. But.. if you really want to be fancy, check this out:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Trunk-Open-Close-Button-Switch-Assembly-w-USB-Port-for-Chevrolet-Cruze/401922196319?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> A little extra work but it looks better..


How hard is it to install? I'm pretty handy, but I've never taken any of the dash bezels off before in my Cruze. Looks like you just have to eliminate the passenger air bag light?


----------

